# SANTO DOMINGO | Punta Sur | 130m | 33 fl | U/C



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

*PUNTA SUR BY GINAKA, AV. ANACAONA*

Architects: Pedro Hache, Daniel Pons
Locations: Av. Anacaona esq. Caonabo, Los Cacicazgos 
Developer: Ginaka
Source: http://urbanopolis.net/index.php/2017/08/12/punta-sur-by-ginaka-av-anacaona/


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Update

source: https://i1.wp.com/urbanopolis.net/w...618949334690_7910335340719299410_n.jpg?w=1080


----------

